# World War Z



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Was meint ihr, kann man den schauen oder wirds ein Reinfall wie DayZ?


----------



## Monsjo (1. Juni 2013)

Hä? DayZ ist ein Spiel und das als Reinfall zu bezeichnen, ich weiß ja nicht . Außerdem Zombies gehen immer . BRAINZZZZZ


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2013)

Ich denke der Film wird ein langweiliger Reinfall. Bisher sieht er einfach... langweilig aus. ^^


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Ja ich bin auch noch am kämpfen ob ich den schauen soll oder warte bis er auf BR kommt.

Welches Game war denn so verhunzt, DayZ oder das andere, wie heisst das nochmal?


----------



## Frontline25 (1. Juni 2013)

Was  er ist schon draußen  wusst ich garnicht ^^
Bisher keine werbung gesehen....


----------



## merhuett (1. Juni 2013)

Du meinst War Z ^^


----------



## Monsjo (1. Juni 2013)

Gott, jetzt sehe ich es wieder vor mir . Ich hasse euch dafür .


----------



## cryzen (1. Juni 2013)

das sind nicht mal richtige zombies hat nix mehr damit zu tun sieht öde aus dann noch mit braddpitt das ding hat zu 100% fsk 12 also nix mit zombies


lol du meinst das game ,,,,, ich habe es und es ist mist nachdem es so viele leute gekauft haben wurde es nicht mehr weiter entwickelt weil der entwickler  nur das geld gesehen hat das ding ist glaube ich immer noch in der alpha


----------



## schrotflinte56 (1. Juni 2013)

Ich denke der Film wird schon gut sein und der Trailer den ich gesehen habe sah, für mich, vielversprechend aus.
Alleine die Szenen wo die Z-horden durch ihre schiere Masse riesige Hindernisse überwinden oder schwere Gegenstände bewegen fand ich Episch
Ich glaub der wird gut!

ps. WarZ kann man wieder spielen, hab gestern seit monaten mal wieder mit kumpels gedaddelt und es hat wieder spass gemacht.


----------



## guss (1. Juni 2013)

Den Trailer fand ich auch gut. Aber irgendwie befürchte ich da waren schon die besten Szenen drin. Das Buch fand ich seinerzeit unterhaltsam. Das ist eine Art "Tatsachenbericht" nach der Zombie Katastrophe. Da denkt man manchmal echt, so könnte es tatsächlich passieren


----------



## nulchking (2. Juni 2013)

Das Buch ist echt der Hammer, nur doof das sie eigentlich nichts von dem Buch in den Film verfrachtet haben. Wird wohl ein Reinfall werden der Film

Ich hoffe darauf das irgendwann einmal Tagebuch der Apokalypse verfilmt wird, das beste Z Buch in meinen Augen


----------



## FabiCMR (3. Juni 2013)

zombie filme sind jetzt zwar nicht so meins aber jedem das seine ^^

aber zombie mätzeln ist ehr mein ding^^ 
aber War Z ist wirklich fürn .... ist nicht so gut ^^


----------

